# Private Members Section



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi guys. 

Just a quick question how can i access the Private Members Section.

I am a Member with over 30 posts yet i am still denied access.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You need to complete the initiation ceremony where you get paddled


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Comon seriously


----------



## Welsh15 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sports Fan said:


> Comon seriously


Nice job posting on every thread on the front page....bend over


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Try logging out and then log back in.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Love the sarcarstic remarks coming from some of the keyboard hereos here.

As someone who has been cheated on myself in the past i value contributing to this forum. 

Soccer Mum i have tried your suggestion with no luck.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

If you're too anxious to wait a day or so after your millstone post, try the technical help section and PM the administrator.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

Keyboard heroes??

They're making jokes. Send a pm to a mod if it's so urgent to get into the Private section.



So, the question begs, why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Regret214 said:


> So, the question begs, why?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He wants to get in on droog's thread.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Got really into Randy R's story. Felt sorry for the poor bloke.


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah. I thought it was Randy's story you were after. 
Funny that. Looks a bit sus after all your short posts on the front page.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have to be nominated by senior members in order to get into the Private Members Section. 


It's a trust issue you know. We have this section for a reason.


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

BetrayedAgain7 said:


> Yeah. I thought it was Randy's story you were after.
> Funny that. Looks a bit sus after all your short posts on the front page.


THIS ^^^

There have been instances I believe where a wayward has come here and posted just enough to get into the Private section only to gain info on their betrayed. At least I think I've heard about that happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

chasing after a troll...


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> chasing after a troll...


LOL! 

At least it would be funny if it wasn't for the fact that many people put a lot of energy into posting to help others. 

Oh well, that's the internet for you. :sleeping:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I thought you had to make 50 or 60 posts before you could access the private members section. I think you have to be here a bit longer first.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Don't worry.the mods will see to you. Bloke. Aussie or a Brit?


----------



## Regret214 (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree. Post count and time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

BetrayedAgain7 said:


> LOL!
> 
> At least it would be funny if it wasn't for the fact that many people put a lot of energy into posting to help others.
> 
> Oh well, that's the internet for you. :sleeping:


There's nothing wrong with using humor to help reduce anxiety and stress.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Interesting.


----------

